# Developing Colour Film



## benjyman345 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi,

What processes do you follow and what chemicals and equipment do you need to develop colour film... probably slide film?

Can you use the same stop and fixer that is used for B&W film?

Thanks


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 24, 2007)

The two chemical processes for developing color are c-41 (negative film) and E6 (slide film).  A little googling will tell you everything that is involved.


----------



## Steph (Aug 24, 2007)

benjyman345 said:


> Can you use the same stop and fixer that is used for B&W film?


 
No. You need to use special chemicals, often sold as a kit such as this. The processing temperature is higher than for B&W (usually around 38 celsius, so you need a thermostatic bath) and you have to be accurate with processing times to avoid colour casts.


----------

